# Hair dye



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Not for you.

I was in a conversation with two friends the other day, one of whom was complaining about the fact that she has gray hair (or rather, that the third friend doesn't). I told them to ask the men the know, and that in my opinion 90% of them would prefer their wives not dye their hair.

So, gentlemen, what do you say? If your wife is going gray, do you want her to dye her hair or let it go naturally gray? If she's already dying her hair would you rather she stopped?

Visual aid:

https://img.gactv.com/GAC/2008/06/18/emmylouharris9_v_e.jpg


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> in my opinion 90% of them would prefer their wives not dye their hair.


I'm guessing that's a swing; and a miss.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

In most cases I'd say dye it.
I've only seen a handful of women that can make gray/white air look classy without making them look old or older.
One that comes to mind is a beautiful woman from a music video by Double "The Captain of her Heart"
A minute into the video a very beautiful woman is shown with gray hair.

I think a woman can be extremely beautiful with gray hair. But most women that are graying would look more youthful if they dyed it.
Gray hair aside I think it's nice to see a woman change her hair color.

I heard someone say years ago 
"Women are the flowers of the earth" I absolutley agree. Beauty in all shapes sizes and colors.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Up to her. Not up to me.

I wouldn't be married to a woman who did things like that because I wanted her to; if she did it, she'd be doing it for herself.

My wife does dye her hair. I have no input. Nor do I care.

BTW, Emmylou Harris's voice goes through my head like a nail. Not bad to look at, though. But do you think that's a "natural" gray? Looks like it's somewhat enhanced.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

It's interesting that you used Emmylou as your visual aid because that's exactly who I was thinking of when I started reading your post. She's one of my all time favorite ladies of music and those of us who are fans have literally watched her go from dark haired songstress to the distinguished looking lady she is today.

It just proves that gray isn't necessarily bad. Of course that's coming from a guy with gray hair, at least what little I have left.

For those who may not know who we are talking about, here is her both before and after.

https://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=27730.jpg

https://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=showemmylouharris028std.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Crownship said:


> In most cases I'd say dye it.
> I've only seen a handful of women that can make gray/white air look classy without making them look old or older.
> One that comes to mind is a beautiful woman from a music video by Double "The Captain of her Heart"
> A minute into the video a very beautiful woman is shown with gray hair.






 
1:11 in.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*need another choice*

You need to put a "yes dear" choice up there for those of us who know the correct answer to that question. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

fenway said:


> Up to her. Not up to me.
> 
> I wouldn't be married to a woman who did things like that because I wanted her to; if she did it, she'd be doing it for herself.
> 
> ...


I voted no, but I guess this response states how I would really feel about it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^My answer was no, I would not want my wife to dye her grey hair...but, that has not stopped her so far. Darn it, we should have never given women the vote!


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> It's interesting that you used Emmylou as your visual aid because that's exactly who I was thinking of when I started reading your post. She's one of my all time favorite ladies of music and those of us who are fans have literally watched her go from dark haired songstress to the distinguished looking lady she is today.
> 
> It just proves that gray isn't necessarily bad. Of course that's coming from a guy with gray hair, at least what little I have left.
> 
> ...


The only time I've ever seen Emmylou Harris in concert was at this tiny folk place in Richmond back in 1972. Before Gram Parsons, before anybody knew who she was, and she was amazing even then.

And, Fenway, all I can say is de gustibus . . .


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I prefer my wife dye her hair, though I don't think I have never told or asked her to do so. She does as she pleases (doesn't keep it dyed, but dyes it often).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> The only time I've ever seen Emmylou Harris in concert was at this tiny folk place in Richmond back in 1972. Before Gram Parsons, before anybody knew who she was, and she was amazing even then.


I didn't encounter her until a couple of years after that. I was living in Nashville then and she was sitting at a table in a small club listening to the music. As usually happens she was called up to the mic to sing. I didn't know who she was at the time.

That was one of the fun things about a place like Nashville. You never knew who you were going to encounter when you went to a club. At one time or another I have been in small clubs there when people like Vince Gill, Rodney Crowell, Kris Kristofferson, Donna Summer, the entire Allman Brothers Band, etc. were called up out of the crowd to perform. That's always exciting, especially if they've been sitting there drinking all evening before taking the mic. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Noooooooooooo!*

Not that she has gray hair but I find that a woman with shiny well taken care gray hair to be very sexy. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I didn't encounter her until a couple of years after that. I was living in Nashville then and she was sitting at a table in a small club listening to the music. As usually happens she was called up to the mic to sing. I didn't know who she was at the time.
> 
> That was one of the fun things about a place like Nashville. You never knew who you were going to encounter when you went to a club. At one time or another I have been in small clubs there when people like Vince Gill, Rodney Crowell, Kris Kristofferson, Donna Summer, the entire Allman Brothers Band, etc. were called up out of the crowd to perform. That's always exciting, especially if they've been sitting there drinking all evening before taking the mic. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Bluebird Cafe in Nashville was always great for that.

www.bluebirdcafe.com


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

My wife has dyed her hair in various shades of red over the years and I like it. 

And dare I say it would any of them cease and desist if we told them to stop.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

As she wishes.

The juvenile focus on youth and always appearing youthful is a persistent factor in the general unhappiness, divorces, societal ills and erection-making drug sales. 

The real question, though, is why men end up in the emergency room with hair-dye based "chemical burns" in the area around their pubic hair.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

fenway said:


> Bluebird Cafe in Nashville was always great for that.
> 
> www.bluebirdcafe.comhttps://www.bluebirdcafe.com


It's the best listening room in Nashville now, assuming you can get a reservation. The place only holds about 5 people. But back in the 1970's the Exit/In was the place to be. None other than Steve Martin sat down with my friends and I one night there and bought a round of drinks.

As for hair dye, I've thought of dyeing my hair; but then I think, what's the point. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Cruiser speaking on hair dye. What is the world coming to? Is there anything you won't speak on?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Now don't be too quick to criticize. They do have those cans of spray-on fuzz, in all the requisite colors, and if all else fails, there's silly string! I hear the "Gumby" look is in.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Scoundrel said:


> Cruiser speaking on hair dye. What is the world coming to? Is there anything you won't speak on?


Do you have anything relevant to add to the discussion, or are you just taking an opportunity to attack a forum member you don't like?


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> It's the best listening room in Nashville now, assuming you can get a reservation. The place only holds about 5 people. But back in the 1970's the Exit/In was the place to be. None other than Steve Martin sat down with my friends and I one night there and bought a round of drinks.


Know it well. Over on Elliston Place. One of my friends waitressed there in the late '80s so we drank for free.

When I was bartending in Nashville, we were invited to a Miller Beer party for their distributors there one night. A barroom brawl (like in F Troop) broke out. Craziest thing I've ever seen. Joe "King" Carrasco, who was playing on-stage at the time, made an announcement to not break a beer bottle over anyone's head during the fight unless it was a Miller Lite bottle. You can't pay for advertising like that.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> It just proves that gray isn't necessarily bad. Of course that's coming from a guy with gray hair, at least what little I have left.
> 
> Cruiser


You would definitely qualify as what we call a "GHBT" (Gray Hair or Barely There!)

Although to be fair I usually only hear that over in the St. Pete/Clearwater area.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Now don't be too quick to criticize. They do have those cans of spray-on fuzz, in all the requisite colors


Almost sounds like you think I should turn my head into a chia pet. You're too late. My daughter already suggested that. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

First as a Silver Fox I find that men who dye their hair in the pursuit of youthfulness to be fools. Sadly with women its a different issue isn't it. 

Once a man begins to turn grey he looks 'distinguished' while a woman looks 'old.' Some may think that is too broad a greneralisation, but in this youth obsessed culture we live in its a simple fact of life.

Secondly why hasn't anyone voted on this issue yet.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Almost sounds like you think I should turn my head into a chia pet. You're too late. My daughter already suggested that. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


LOL! I thought I recognized the chia bust that was sitting next to those "chia-Obama" busts, I bought for my Democrat friends. So...it was you(?)!


----------



## Xhine23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Quay said:


> As she wishes.
> The juvenile focus on youth and always appearing youthful is a persistent factor in the general unhappiness, divorces, societal ills and erection-making drug sales.
> *The real question, though, is why men end up in the emergency room with hair-dye based "chemical burns" in the area around their pubic hair. *


 May be they are trying to match their drapes.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Prefer natural look*

I like my wife's grey hair. She looks beautiful as she is.

In my view dyed hair and make up look artificial and are not flattering.

A self-assured woman with grey hair and age-appropriate weathering is far more appealing to me than a woman with colored hair and make up, whose efforts to meet conventional standards of feminine appearance suggest insecurity and acquiescence to superficial Madison Avenue ideas about men's preferences.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*gray hair*

My wife dyes her hair and it looks great. On men, it looks like shoe polish; On women, it looks great.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I wouldn't use it,I'd just let my hair turn grey naturally.


----------

